
Go is on a trajectory to become the next enterprise programming language - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/go-is-on-a-trajectory-to-become-the-next-enterprise-programming-language-3b75d70544e
======
taylodl
Dupe. Original discussion here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19675955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19675955)

------
AtlasBarfed
"immature libraries"

Nope.

